# Cape Lookout next weekend... can't bring my boat



## Redhorse (Mar 1, 2006)

Wife had a crazy medical scare about three and a half weeks ago now. Sitting in her hospital bed she said "I want to go see this island, just you and me... next month" so camping Wed the 8th to Wed 15th. Made my reservations with Davis Shore Ferry a couple weeks ago. Looks like this random trip hits one of the weekends that limited red snapper harvest will be taking place. Anybody with a boat who would swing by the island and pick up my wife and I to capitalize on that? :fishing:

I'd throw some gas money at it, along with a nice cigar and some single malt scotch


----------

